# ryobi 410r cultivator



## franks5girls (Mar 27, 2012)

My cultivator will only run by priming bulb, their is air bubbles in the primer when it is running and i replaced the diaphram and cleand the carb. but i did not replace the needle valve or the other flat piece on the other side of the carb, Do i need to replace the needle valve to keep it running? Thank You.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good morning.Did you remove the fuel lines when you cleaned the carb?Are you sure you put them back on correctly?The flat piece you did not replace is actually the fuel pump.The two little ears must be perfectly flat with no curl or dirt under them in order to work as it should.Very often the fuel line with the filter on it will crack inside the tank and it will suck in air.Make sure the line is good and the filter is clean and still attached.Unless the primer bulb is cracked or filled with debris,there should be no reason to replace it.If you do want to replace the primer,there are two plastic ears on the primer body that have to be squeezed together to remove it from the housing.Here is a diagram of how the fuel lines hook up,just in case you need it.Let us know what you find.Hope this helps.


----------



## franks5girls (Mar 27, 2012)

*Thank You USMC grunt*

Thanks for the diagram and your reply, when i push the primer button i get fuel on my thum, and fuel runs drips out of the engine. the fuel filter don't fit thru the hole in the tank should the niple with the hose on it go thru the hole in the tank? and does it matter which hole the return line and the filter line goes into?


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you are getting gas on your thumb,either the primer bulb or the primer housing has a crack in it.I believe both lines enter the tank right next to each other and it will not make a difference which one enters where.I guess the next step would be to purchase a new primer assembly and fuel lines before continuing.


----------



## putzer (Nov 29, 2011)

*Thanks for drawing*



usmcgrunt said:


> Good morning.Did you remove the fuel lines when you cleaned the carb?Are you sure you put them back on correctly?The flat piece you did not replace is actually the fuel pump.The two little ears must be perfectly flat with no curl or dirt under them in order to work as it should.Very often the fuel line with the filter on it will crack inside the tank and it will suck in air.Make sure the line is good and the filter is clean and still attached.Unless the primer bulb is cracked or filled with debris,there should be no reason to replace it.If you do want to replace the primer,there are two plastic ears on the primer body that have to be squeezed together to remove it from the housing.Here is a diagram of how the fuel lines hook up,just in case you need it.Let us know what you find.Hope this helps.


There are a few pictures about how the fuel line goes, but your drawing is GREAT. I bought one of these tillers off craigslist with no fuel lines, I should be tilling in no time, THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

To attach the filter to the fuel line (green) you will have to first insert the line into the hole and pull enough out of the gas cap hole to attach the filter. Then pull enough back up through the hole to attach to the carb.


----------



## franks5girls (Mar 27, 2012)

*Thanks Usmc grunt*

[Thanks again that i s very helpful and Thank You for serving. How do i replace the the primer bulb, Iam not sure how to romove it.


----------



## franks5girls (Mar 27, 2012)

*Thank You Rentahusband*

Thanks for your reply, i have the hose thru the hole but the stud the fuel line goes on will not fit thru the hole, is this the wrong filter?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

This can be frustrating. It is a very tight fit. You have to pull on the fuel line kind of hard to get the nipple/line throught the hole. Apply a little oil to the line to help it slide into the hole. I have enlarged the hole at times to get it to fit. You have to be very careful if enlarging the hole. A fraction to big and it will leak and a new tank will be needed.


----------



## franks5girls (Mar 27, 2012)

*Thanks Rentahusband*

thanks for your reply i just was'nt sure if it had to go thru, i will work on it tomorrow.


----------



## franks5girls (Mar 27, 2012)

*Ryobi 410r cultivator*

Ihave rebuilt the carb. replaced the fuel lines still can't keep it running, What is the plastic thing on the end do? it has a red and white gaget on the end.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you done a compression test? I worked on a Mantis cultivator and was a bit frustrated until I did a compression test. It was testing around 55psi. Compression should be atleast 100psi for it to run properly.


----------

